# CDS - Comdek Limited



## Wilson! (5 November 2007)

In a trading halt, announcement will be out on wednesday 
14.5c target - currently 6.5c but who knows what it will open at after the announcement comes out, and resumes trading 

- In the hands of new management
- They have purchased an interest in a camaroon lease with uraniam and perhaps more
- People are watching this area due to sundance res (sdl )and city view (cvi) share rise , iron ore , gas , oil ,uraniam is apparentley around them 
- They are all in the same spot , and i think they acquired there lots from the same company in Camaroon 
- They got their Cameroon tenemants from Uranex SA. 
- All three come from perth and travel in the same circle 
- Price has risen under good volume the last week or so
- Some believe news coming out will be quite big
- Strong day on a huge red asx day on friday, to close at 6.5c from the days low of 4.5c
- Make sure you at least take a look at this wednesday

Anyway, hope this summary is helpful. It's always hard to get a lot of info from multiple posts etc. 
If anyone wishes to add to this, please do. 

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## Wilson! (6 November 2007)

Just a heads up - keep an eye on this one tomorrow, should come out of trading halt with the announcement. 

Will be one of the best stocks to keep on your list tmrw.


----------



## kromey (7 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Just a heads up - keep an eye on this one tomorrow, should come out of trading halt with the announcement.
> 
> Will be one of the best stocks to keep on your list tmrw.




Look at the situation in Africa as far as our junior metals explorers are concerned. They are falling over each other to acquire uranium projects in Namibia, Niger, Zambia; they are looking for rare earths and phosphates in Angola, zinc in Eritrea, anything in Madagascar; and uranium anywhere. 
Some have good connections already: CityView Corporation (Angola) and Sphere Investments (Mauritania), for example, have access to money from the Gulf. Others, like Sundance Resources (iron ore in Cameroon), have projects so alluring that institutions are banging on the door waving cheque books. 
Back in the 1990s, the intrepid Australian junior heading off to Africa was getting in on the ground floor. Some companies - think Anvil Mining or Equinox Minerals - were able to grab unloved projects that became company makers


----------



## sam76 (7 November 2007)

Looks like CDS has been hit hard by profit takers on what seemed to be excellent news.

Hovering around 6cps (about 10% off the pace) after hitting an intra-day high of 7.6


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 November 2007)

With 415million tonnes of coal and with old driling data being reviewed to expedite a JORC, no wonder CDS is really going through a serious rerating. 

Who knows where this stock will be once the JORC is released. 

Surely this is a bluesky stock seeing the market cap is $36million and the inground value of the coal project is in excess of $40billion.


----------



## kpas (21 November 2007)

So what is the catch?

And why isn't the price a lot higher then it currently is?

The market has had 2 weeks to digest this already - I don't understand it either if what you are saying is true.


----------



## UPKA (22 November 2007)

Very interesting stock. If you have a look at MCC, they probably have double the resources, and producing, with a market cap of $1.1b. CDS has about 400mt, about half the size of MCC, but with a market cap of only $30m. even if we take a heavy discount on 10% of $500m (half of MCC's market cap), we should get at least $50m. 

I know you can't really compare the market cap of a company in production to one that's still a explorer... Anyone else got a better idea?


----------



## UPKA (22 November 2007)

As always, 10c will be a hard barrier to break through, might take a while but should realise it value soon...


----------



## kpas (22 November 2007)

Yeah I agree, even if you discount it rediculously you still get at least 2 or 3x it's current price.

Problem is like most sub 10c stocks, until they prove the resource and are in a mature state they will just trade a specific range.

Check out AAR, they are in a far better position then most small caps; they are profitable (now) and they got huge potential - yet they are sitting around doing nothing at 9c.

Nice to buy at these levels but you have to be willing to hold them a long time and potentially be in the red for most of that time waiting for good news.


----------



## UPKA (22 November 2007)

Interesting day, the SP has been smashed down, but the rest of the market is down as well. Been watching the depth on and off today, saw few cappers moving in and accumulating. Also few large sell down from profit takers, I think we might see this one moving sideways for a few more days. 

I've went through the last announcement a few times, the company raise over $2m from capital raising, and needs to spend over $5m over 3 yrs to earn 70% interest.. I think thats probably what's holding it back atm.


----------



## sam76 (4 December 2007)

Things are looking good for CDS atm.

Looking forward to the opening tomorrow.


----------



## billhill (6 December 2007)

CDS continues to look good. Closed above 10c today on good volumes. Has touched 11c twice and retreated so that is obviously this would seen to be the next resistance level. Any break of this could see a strong run in the SP. Dec 5th bar shows very few sellers around due to the low volume, another sign of strength.


----------



## sam76 (6 December 2007)

billhill said:


> CDS continues to look good. Closed above 10c today on good volumes. Has touched 11c twice and retreated so that is obviously this would seen to be the next resistance level. Any break of this could see a strong run in the SP. Dec 5th bar shows very few sellers around due to the low volume, another sign of strength.





G'day Billhill,

Spoke to a broker mate today. He said that all the buyers were your etrades and comsecs, while all the sellers were your Bp's and UBS etc...

Not sure why the big boys would be selling, perhaps profit taking, but I thought that it was worth mentioning.

I for one wont be selling untill DD is announced.

Cheers


----------



## stefoid (14 December 2007)

Did this broker mentionwhat the instos were doing in a crappy tech stock in the first place?  

Good close today for CDS.  The thing about the resouce is they didnt drill it - there is old data from BHP who they stole it off.  Once they analyse this they might need to do very little if anything to prove up the resource to JORC standard.

The sumary is that even though it is early days for CDS in the coal business, their project has already been advanced significantly by the former owners.

The techies have recently appointed some people with experience in SA coal, so also a tick for management there.

I like this one.  With the recent price movements, it might be prudent to try and get in around 10c real soon now.


----------



## billhill (14 December 2007)

Great day for comdek today. Strong advance to close on the previous high of 11c and fantastic volume. looking forward to next week and a close above todays high of 11.5c 

Stefoid i agree the fact that the coal resource was forced from BHP and BP's hands suggests that its of some significant value. They are both huge players so generally go after higher reward assets.
however I think one should not underestimate the uranium side to this company. They appear to have very good tenements and could be the dark horse in terms of value to this company. time will tell anyway. On the face of it great potential IMO.


----------



## stefoid (15 December 2007)

billhill said:


> Great day for comdek today. Strong advance to close on the previous high of 11c and fantastic volume. looking forward to next week and a close above todays high of 11.5c
> 
> Stefoid i agree the fact that the coal resource was forced from BHP and BP's hands suggests that its of some significant value. They are both huge players so generally go after higher reward assets.
> however I think one should not underestimate the uranium side to this company. They appear to have very good tenements and could be the dark horse in terms of value to this company. time will tell anyway. On the face of it great potential IMO.




uranium is a long way down the track - the coal, they can open-pit and ship to the customer.  Only thing that comes close is DS iron ore, and both of those are set for significant price rises next year and maybe even smaller price rises the year after.

Once they have some revenue flowing in from the coal, they can turn their attention fully to uranium without diluting the shares to pay it.

Assuming the JORC is big enough, how long before they can prcoeed through BFS to shipping coal?  Anyone know?  I would hazard a guess of less than two years, possibly as soon as 18 months, given the simple nature of an open pit coal operation.


----------



## michael_selway (15 December 2007)

UPKA said:


> Very interesting stock. If you have a look at MCC, they probably have double the resources, and producing, with a market cap of $1.1b. CDS has about 400mt, about half the size of MCC, but with a market cap of only $30m. even if we take a heavy discount on 10% of $500m (half of MCC's market cap), we should get at least $50m.
> 
> I know you can't really compare the market cap of a company in production to one that's still a explorer... Anyone else got a better idea?




Are you talking about 400mt resources or reserves?

thx

MS

Comdek Ltd (CDS) is engaged in supplying of broadband satellite data. The company has four business units: Comdek Satellite Communications, Comdek Computers, VianetAIP and eSat Pty Ltd (eSat).


----------



## billhill (15 December 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Are you talking about 400mt resources or reserves?




Its a 400million tonne inferred resource. see below.
http://www.comdek.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=61



			
				stefoid said:
			
		

> uranium is a long way down the track




Sorry stefoid, I meant uranium could have significant upside on the exploration side in the short term. Certainly production would be a long way away but any discovery of a decent U resource would move the SP. I just don't think it should be discounted.


----------



## DOC (18 December 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Are you talking about 400mt resources or reserves?
> 
> thx
> 
> ...




According to their website:
"Comdek is listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) under the code “CDS” the company’s main office is located in Perth Western Australia and has recently been diversifying its interests and investing in two resource projects. 

The Company has purchased (subject to satisfactory due-diligence) a South African company that has the right to earn 70% of three coal tenements containing a JORC compliant inferred resource of 415mt by spending up to five million dollars…"

looks like they are doing more than just technology.

cheers,
Doc


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2008)

SOUTH AFRICAN COAL ACQUISITION

The directors of Comdek Limited (Comdek or the Company) are pleased to
announce the Company has signed an agreement to acquire 100% of Isicebi Carbon
Mining (Pty) Ltd (Isicebi), a South African company that has the right to earn a 70%
interest in three coal projects located in the Waterberg region of South Africa.
Highlights
• Initial Inferred Resource of 415 million tonnes of thermal and
coking coal;
• Potential to increase resource tonnages;
• Properties located close to infrastructure and power stations;
• Properties previously owned by BHP Billiton and BP Coal and now
available due to change in Minerals and Petroleum Resources
Development Act (MPRD);
• Project partner Lukale Mining Pty Ltd is a Black Empowerment
Enterprise;

Finished the week well. Everyone's looking forward to the DD and upgrades which have to be released by the end of Feb but are expected anyday now.


----------



## billhill (6 January 2008)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Finished the week well. Everyone's looking forward to the DD and upgrades which have to be released by the end of Feb but are expected anyday now.




Right on Sam. Very happy i got into this one. Good to see it moving up in a steady and healthy manner. Also no announcements and yet the price still moves positively. Could be a sign that insiders know something we don't.


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2008)

Hi Michael,

That's right they do deal in the above and the recent foray into mining is new.  They have appointed new management with experience in Coal and are looking (perhaps) at a new name change as per todays announcement...

Don't forget these guys also have some pretty exciting Uranium tenements from URANEX.

It's all at www.comdek.com.au

here's some more info and back ground

Cheers

1 Summary of Coal Projects
Comdek has signed an agreement to acquire Isicebi, a company that has the right to
farm-in to three coal properties owned by Lukale Mining Ltd (Lukale) in the
Waterberg Coalfield area of South Africa. Until recently, the properties were owned
by BHP Billiton and BP Coal, however due to changes in the Minerals Petroleum
Resources Development Act (MPRD) Lukale, a Black Economic Empowerment (BEE)
group have now secured 100% ownership of these properties.

Lisbon LQ 19 (800 Hectares) is on the Limpopo river border with Botswana.

Zoetfontein LQ 22 (995 Hectares) is immediately adjacent to Lisbon LQ 19. Both
properties have been drilled by BHP Billiton and show the potential for significant
tonnages of open cast coal in the lower zones of the Waterberg sequence. The
Zoetfontein Fault also runs East-West through the middle of these farms and it is
expected that 50% of the coal is shallow at around 16m below the surface with the
remainder of the coal being greater than 250m deep.

Koert Louw Zyn Pan LQ 234 (1,365 Hectares) is on the Limpopo river border with
Botswana. This property has been drilled by BP Coal and shows the potential for
significant tonnages of open cast coal from all zones of the Waterberg sequence.
All the existing drill data for these three farms has been requested, with initial drill
data being received. Dawie Van Wyk of Geocoal Pty Ltd has been engaged to review
all this data and to complete a resource calculation to be compliant with the SAMREC
and JORC codes. An initial inferred resource of 415 million tonnes has been
calculated from existing drilling information compiled to date. Further data is
currently being sourced and validated and a further update on the inferred resource
will be announced in due course. A drilling campaign will be designed once all drill
hole data has been acquired and assessed.

2 Review of the Waterberg Coalfield
2.1. Introduction
Coal was discovered in this area in 1922 during water drilling 25km west of the town
of Ellisras. The coal seams of the Waterberg Coalfield occur in the Volksrust and
Vryheid Formations of the Karoo sequence. Numerous coal zones (seams) occur,
varying in thickness from millimetres to more than 8 meters over a zone of 120
meters. Not all these zones occur over the whole coalfield. The main coal seams can
be correlated across the coalfield into eleven main coal zones. The coal of the upper
seven zones (Volksrust Formation) consists of finely intercalated bands of coal and
mudstone. This has to be crushed to at least 12mm top size and washed to liberate
the coal form the mudstone. The coal in the bottom zones (Vryheid Formation)
occurs as thicker, more distinct seams. The coal from the top zones produces a soft
blend coking coal and a middlings product suitable for power generation. The coal
from the bottom zones is suitable for power generation, charring and local industry
consumption.


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2008)

Continued from above


2.2. Locality
The Waterberg Coalfield is located in the North Western area (Figure 1) of South
Africa and continues across the border into Botswana. The coalfield strikes
approximately 90 kilometres east-west and 40 kilometres north-south.
The main town Lephalale (Ellisras) is situated in the south-east of the coalfield.
The three properties Comdek is to acquire an interest in are on the border with
Botswana and are serviced by good quality roads. The Lisbon and Zoetfontein
properties are within 30km, and the Koert Louw Zyn Pan property is within 50km of
the Grootegeluk opencast coal mine. Immediately adjacent to the mine is the rail
head which leads to the Richards Bay Coal Terminal (RBCT), the largest South
African coal export port. Also adjacent to the mine are the operating Matimba and
the under-construction Medupi coal fired power stations.
Figure 1: Location of Lephalale (Ellisras), Grootegeluk the only colliery and the
Waterberg Coalfield

2.3. History
Sasol, Anglo Coal and Goldfields Iscor have over various periods conducted coal
exploration programmes in the Waterberg coalfield. Anglo Coal, initially in
partnership with Shell, is currently involved in a Coal Bed Methane (CBM)
investigation. Iscor have also conducted limited CBM investigations with Batepro as a
partner. Anglo Coal has recently completed a number of production wells and is
currently flaring methane.

2.4. The new Minerals Petroleum Bill known as the Minerals and Petroleum
Resources Development Act (MPRD)
This act has had a profound influence on the ownership and potential exploitation of
South African coal deposits and associated hydrocarbons. Historically under the old
dispensation Kumba, Eyesizwe, Sasol, Anglo Coal and Billiton BHP had under their
control most of the resources within the Waterberg coalfield. BHP Billiton and Sasol
had prospecting permits on vast areas that were put out to tender by the
Government in the 1980's. Large portions of these coal prospecting rights were over
deep (>300 meters) coal measures. Sasol and BHP Billiton did not renew their old
order rights but Sasol have successfully applied for some shallower coal areas. A
number of small BEE companies have now applied for small groups of farms over all
the relinquished BHP Billiton and Sasol farms.
The result
2.3. History
Sasol, Anglo Coal and Goldfields Iscor have over various periods conducted coal
exploration programmes in the Waterberg coalfield. Anglo Coal, initially in
partnership with Shell, is currently involved in a Coal Bed Methane (CBM)
investigation. Iscor have also conducted limited CBM investigations with Batepro as a
partner. Anglo Coal has recently completed a number of production wells and is
currently flaring methane.

2.4. The new Minerals Petroleum Bill known as the Minerals and Petroleum
Resources Development Act (MPRD)
This act has had a profound influence on the ownership and potential exploitation of
South African coal deposits and associated hydrocarbons. Historically under the old
dispensation Kumba, Eyesizwe, Sasol, Anglo Coal and Billiton BHP had under their
control most of the resources within the Waterberg coalfield. BHP Billiton and Sasol
had prospecting permits on vast areas that were put out to tender by the
Government in the 1980's. Large portions of these coal prospecting rights were over
deep (>300 meters) coal measures. Sasol and BHP Billiton did not renew their old
order rights but Sasol have successfully applied for some shallower coal areas. A
number of small BEE companies have now applied for small groups of farms over all
the relinquished BHP Billiton and Sasol farms.
The result of the MPRD has changed the face of most of the coal rights in the
Waterberg. The current situation is that a number of the smaller BEE companies who
do not have the finance or the technical skills to conduct prospecting in the
Waterberg are currently seeking finances and alliances to do their prospecting.
2.6. Coal Qualities:
The qualities in the upper six zones are similar except for zone six which has higher
phosphorus content. The primary wash yields an excellent blend coking coal
(typically 25% yield) and the middlings (typically 60% yield) produced suit a local
power station type coal.
The lower zones have very little coking coal but zones 1 & 2 have a low phosphorus
content and coal from these zones can be used in the metallurgical industry.
Currently the lower most coals are used primarily as a steam coal in local power
stations.

2.7. Resources
The Waterberg has 40% of the total remaining coal Reserves in South Africa. The
Exxaro Grootgeluk operation has total Resources of 6.016 Billion tonnes of coal. The
Grootgeluk Colliery is currently the only operating colliery in this coalfield with
production of 17 million tonnes per annum. This is separated into 14 million tonnes
for power generation, 2 million tonnes for local use, and 1 million tonnes for export.
Exxaro is hoping to double its coal output by 2010 - with plans to build a new mine
for export and for supply to a new local power station Medupi.
The project consists of three properties which cover over 3,000 hectares. Based on
historical drilling and data obtained to date the Company has estimated an initial
Inferred Resource of 415 million tonnes of thermal and coking coal on the
three properties. The vast majority of this tonnage is near surface and extractable
by open pit mining methods and is a mineable insitu tonnage incorporating a 25% to
35% mining loss.
A breakdown of the coal resources is given in the Table below.

Property Sequence Tonnage
(tonnes)
Resource
Status
Zoetfontein Open Cast Volksrust 75,400,000 Inferred
Lisbon Underground Volksrust 17,100,000 Inferred
Koert Lou Zyn Pan Open Cast Vryheid 322,500,000 Inferred
Total 415,000,000 Inferred

The Company believes that if all historic drill hole data is acquired there may be
sufficient information to complete an Indicated JORC compliant resource. The
Company also believes that drilling will be required to further increase the resource
classification and tonnages calculated to date.
Figure

3. Summary of TransactionComdek has reached agreement to acquire all the shares of Isicebi Carbon Mining
(Pty) Ltd (“Isicebi”) a South African registered company, that has signed a Joint
Venture agreement with Lukale Mining Company (Pty) Ltd (“Lukale”) and Umnotho
We Sizwe Group (Pty) Ltd (“Umnotho”), to acquire an interest in, and to farm in to
three coal licences held by Lukale located in South Africa, (the “Projects”). Under the
terms of the Joint Venture agreement Isicebi is to:
• Pay Lukale US$80,000 in cash;
• Procure the issue of Comdek shares to the value of US$240,000, based on
Comdek 5 day VWAP prior to 3 August 2007, being approximately 10,545,222
shares;
• Acquire a 20% interest in the projects for consideration of US$1,365,000 to
be satisfied by the issue of Comdek shares based on a 5 day VWAP prior to 29
October 2007, being a total of 37,557,143 shares.
• Commit to US$5 million in exploration expenditure over 3 years to earn a
further 50% (for a total of 70%) interest in the Projects, with a minimum
expenditure of US$500,000 within the first 12 months.
• Pay Lukale a royalty of 1.30 Rand per tonne of coal sold from the properties
In consideration for the acquisition of Isicebi:
• Comdek will buy all the stock of Isicebi for 75 million Comdek shares and 37.5
million options to acquire Comdek shares (5 year expiry, 5 cent exercise
price).
• Stock is proposed to be issued in two equal tranches – the first on completion
of the transaction and the second on completion of a positive scoping study
within six months of completion of the agreement.
• Comdek will reimburse Isicebi US$50,000 in expenditure to date.
The Company will also issue 10 million options exercisable at 5.0 cents each to
parties who have advised on the transaction.
The agreements are conditional on Comdek and Lukale completing due diligence and
obtaining regulatory and shareholder approval within 120 days of executing the
agreements.

4 Proposed Work Programme
Following the acquisition of Isicebi, Comdek will commence exploration on the
Projects with a view to determining the extent of coal mineralisation and whether this
may lead to a commercial coal mining operation.
Initial phase exploration expenditure will focus on upgrading and extending the
existing inferred Resource and completing a scoping study into the potential for
development of the coal deposits.
At this juncture the Company will consider whether it is appropriate to make a
change to the nature of its activities to a mining exploration company. In the event
that the Company does change the nature of its activities, it will seek the approval of
shareholders at the appropriate time, issue a prospectus and attend to the various
other compliance requirements under chapters 1 and 2 of the ASX Listing Rules.

5. Placement and Capital Structure
Comdek Limited intends to carry out a capital raising of approximately $2.0 million
upon conclusion of the acquisition. Further details of the terms and conditions of the
capital raising will be announced at that time.
It is intended that the Company will apply these funds towards the exploration of the
above coal projects, Cameroon uranium exploration tenements as well as towards
the continued expansion of the existing Fusion Communication Services Business and
the working capital and administrative requirements of the Company.


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2008)

APPOINTMENT OF CHAIRMAN AND OPERATIONS MANAGER
Key Points
• Appointment of Michael Hunt as Chairman
• Appointment of Rowan Armstrong as Operations Manager
Appointment of Chairman
Comdek Limited (Comdek) is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Michael
Hunt as Non-Executive Chairman of the Company.
Following an extensive search for an appropriate candidate to strengthen Comdek’s
Board, Mr Hunt’s appointment brings considerable experience and skills in
international mining law and development of mining projects.
Mr Hunt is an experienced commercial lawyer and has provided advice on mining and
petroleum law to local and overseas companies and governments.
Mr Hunt is a partner of Hunt & Humphry Project Lawyers in Perth. Mr Hunt was the
founding Chairman of Red Back Mining NL (formerly ASX listed) and now a nonexecutive
Director of Red Back Mining Inc (listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange). In
these roles over a period of 9 years he assisted in taking that company from junior
Australian explorer to a listing on the TSX and subsequent gold producer at Chirano
in Ghana and Tasiast in Mauritania.
Mr Hunt is non-executive Chairman of A1 Minerals Ltd (ASX listed). In less than four
years it has progressed from junior Australian explorer, to conducting a feasibility
study, into commencing a gold mine at its Bright Star project near Laverton in
Western Australia.
Mr Hunt is also a director of ASX Listed Balkans Gold Limited, which was established
in March 2006 to acquire a portfolio of south-east European gold-silver exploration
projects within Bulgaria (an EU member country). All of the company's projects are
located within mineral belts in Bulgaria that contain large deposits in excess of one
million ounces.
Operations Manager
Mr Rowan Armstrong has been appointed Operations Manager for the Company.
Mr Armstrong is a qualified Geologist with over 17 years in the resources industry.
He has worked extensively throughout South Africa including with Rand Mines/Ingwe
Group as an exploration geologist (underground and opencast) in the Witbank
Coalfield.
Mr Armstrong also has significant experience in mine management and planning for
both underground and opencast mining. This includes 4 years as Mine Manager for
Blue Diamond Mines on the west coast of South Africa.
Mr Armstrong holds a Bachelor of Science in Earth Sciences from the University of
Port Elizabeth and a Bachelor of Science (Hons) in Geology from the University of the
Witwatersrand. His skills and experience will be a great asset to the Company in
progressing the development of the Company’s coal assets in South Africa.

Coal Projects
As previously announced, the Company has entered into an agreement to acquire
100% of the shares of Isicebi Mining Pty Ltd. This company has the right to earn a
70% interest in three coal properties in the Waterberg coalfields of South Africa in
which an initial Inferred Resource of 415 million tonnes of thermal and metallurgical
coal has been estimated. The Company is currently undertaking a due diligence on
the acquisition ahead of seeking shareholder ratification of the transaction.

Resignation of Director
Mr Ed Mead has resigned as a Director of the Company. As a result, Resolutions 4
and 10 have been withdrawn from the Annual General Meeting to be held at 11am
today. The Board wishes to thank Mr Mead’s efforts as a Director and wishes him all
the best for the future.


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2008)

threads always look good with pictures 

One of the coal 

and one of the Uranium  *Note SDL's Iron Ore tenements next door*


----------



## BBand (9 January 2008)

Hi Sam,

CDS looks to be in a good parabolic trend, with plenty of time for more upward movement before the ultimate plunge

Peter


----------



## sam76 (10 January 2008)

CDS smashed through resistance at 15 cents this morning with a high of 16.5.

Nothing much left on the sell side at all now.

Perhaps DD/JORC due anyday now???

Either way, things are looking very positive.


----------



## sam76 (10 January 2008)

Closed on it's intra-day high of 17.5  

Are there any chartists (beginner or otherwise) who want to give CDS the once over?

Much appreiated.


----------



## michael_selway (10 January 2008)

BBand said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> CDS looks to be in a good parabolic trend, with plenty of time for more upward movement before the ultimate plunge
> 
> Peter




Hi "Ultimate plunge" , why do you say that?

thx

MS

-----------------------

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 -- -- -- 
EPS -0.3 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- *


----------



## BBand (10 January 2008)

Hi Michael,
I was just viewing this chart from a TA point of view.

i.e. the trend line gets steeper and steeper as the parabolic curve progresses until the rate at which the price advances is unsustainable

A parabolic trend usually climaxes in a violent retreat

The parabolic trend is just one of many chart patterns that are repeated over and over again, with  a high probability of producing the expected historical result for that pattern.

Its not a given that CDS will culminate in a "plunge", all that we can do is trade with "that" which gives us the highest probability of success - whatever, in our experience, "that" might be

We can have the finest TA or FA analysis possible - all that does is give us the confidence to place our "bets" with the odds hopefully in our favour 

*The market tells us if we are right or wrong*

The above is my opinion, for what its worth 

Peter


----------



## wipz (11 January 2008)

Any chance they will analyse some rock chip samples from Nki for iron ore, as they are pretty close to SDL's Mbalam project.. Im sure punters would lap that up


----------



## mick2006 (29 January 2008)

With coal white hot at the moment, CDS which is in the final stages of due dilligence to acquire a massive coal resource in South Africa will provide massive upside once the deal is finalised (which is a no brainer really given current market conditions)

Will post some more detailed research tonight, but can see CDS going on a COK type run on confirmation of the coal project acquisition.


----------



## mick2006 (29 January 2008)

Interesting to see a director topped up at 14c just over a week ago, that would lead me to believe they are close to announcing the finalisation of the coal acquisition, because as per ASX rules they cannot purchase shares a certain time before releasing a price sensitive announcement.

Judging by today's action with the nice build up of interest and the fact they have a team over in South Africa at the moment putting the finishing touches on the due diligence must mean where not far away.

Can you imagine in this climate of surging coal prices what an announcement such as the acquisition of a 400mt plus thermal coal deposit would do for the shareprice, remember not many people in the wider investment community know about this little coal gem yet.

On the trading front the sellers are not being replaced and with large buyers appearing both on and off screen its just a matter of time before we hit the recent highs again.


----------



## sam76 (29 January 2008)

G'day Mick (Poly??)

I agree things couldn't be better atm for COMDEK. THe icing on the cake would be a doubling of resources to 800 odd million tonnes. Unlikely,  but an increase is likely.


----------



## mick2006 (29 January 2008)

I was really impressed the way it bounced back from the recent sell off, the confirmation of the SA coal deal will be just the beginning for CDS, it is one of the few true coal spec plays on the ASX and will certainly attract headlines when they complete the deal given the current coal environment.


----------



## gfresh (7 February 2008)

Just picked up 12-22mT thermal coal from Tasmanian operation. The dilution is a bit worrying at the moment to stitch up these deals, however longer term should be less of an issue. 

Many many bridges to cross until they can actually mine any of their resources, however does looks promising for a long-term (several year) hold. I believe in the next 5 years, it's starting to look like coal may be in very tight demand, until nuclear begins to come online in many of the developing countries.  

Doing some research, articles suggest RIO and other players are trying to negotiate a possible $80-$100/tonne for black thermal coal on the market. If this is the case, even though it's only in the ground at this stage, the amount CDS holds could be worth quite a lot indeed.

On the S.Aff front, RIO has recently announced a 1bn coal resource discovered nearby.. and seem to be exploring further options in the area. Makes Comdek's position very interesting in this sort of scenario in the future. 

Placement and acquisition shares seems to have been done at 15c, so anything below this seems tempting.


----------



## Wilson! (7 February 2008)

Good post gfresh
Its nice to see a well thought out post, based on honesty and fact

Yes I thought today was good and a little disappointing how it was sold down at the end, and dont expect it to be at this level for long

Interesting to see what the directors have to say on their return...


----------



## peric1 (8 February 2008)

I got in at .105 and was very tempted to sell-off at .17 about a month or so ago but am deciding to hold for the medium term. I agree with the comment that anything below .15 may be value after the next placement, so it will be interesting where the share price goes from here..and yes, the late sell-off yesterday was a little disappointing.


----------



## mick2006 (8 February 2008)

with not many junior/spec coal plays on the ASX its hard to gain exposure to the rampant coal sector via a grass roots play that has enormous explorational and future production upside.

with a huge difference in market cap between the producers MCC,GCL,FLX,RIV,CEY etc and the next up and comer COK, CDS is the only real serious spec coal play that has enormous short/medium term upward potential. CDS is likely to see a COK style re-rating as we get closer to exploration/production news from both their South African and now Tasmanian deposits.

CDS has a massive advantage in terms of location and infrastruture making both projects extremely profitable and less capital intensive to get up and running.

Must say I'm very impressed by the speed in which management has managed to tie up the two coal deals, it looks like they are very focussed on making CDS the stock to fill the void on the ASX left since COK has been re-rated higher.

With talk of thermal coal prices doubling over the next two years, CDS will be in a perfect position to benefit as they release more information out of South Africa and Tasmania.

Wouldn't rule out some broker/tip sheet coverage in the near future also drawing more attention too the company.

with the upcoming capital raising being priced at a minimum of 15c this will create a floor for the shareprice going forward, meaning the lucky few who grab the last of the shares below that price will be getting a great bargain.


----------



## mick2006 (9 February 2008)

some very large buy orders starting to pile up right at the top of the buy depth for CDS yesterday, it may have something to do with the following article in the western australian press yesterday drawing more attention to this up and coming coal play, now with two projects one in South Africa and another in Tasmania, CDS is one to have on your watchlist if you are interested in having grass roots exposure to the rampant coal price.

also interesting to see most of the american coal plays hitting record levels overnight, judging by the increase in buying activity yesterday maybe some of the boutique brokers are starting to have a nibble at CDS much like what happened with the rise of COK.

Comdek sets sights on Tasmanian coal
7-February-08 by Jenelle Carter
Latest News


Former satelite communications provider Comdek Ltd is expanding its coal interests into Tasmania with the acquisition of Energy Investments Ltd for $4.27 million.

The deal comes almost three months after Comdek acquired Isicebi Mining Pty Ltd, which has the right to earn a 70 per cent interest in three coal properties in the Waterberg coalfields of South Africa.

West Perth-based Comdek has agreed to acquire 100 per cent of the issued capital of EIL for a consideration of 28.5 million fully paid ordinary Comdek shares, with an indicative value of 15 cents per share, based on the adjusted close price for the five days trading from January 14 to January 18, 2008.

The consideration is equivalent to 4.39 per cent of the current total issued capital of Comdek on a fully diluted basis.

EIL has applied for the Woodbury (Turnbridge) and the Bonnie's Tier (Latrobe) thermal coal projects in Central Tasmania, close to rail and port infrastructure.

Woodbury was the subject of extensive evaluation by three companies including The Broken Hill Pty. Co. Ltd (Now BHP Billiton) over a three year period between 1981 and 1983, but their exploration activities were ceased after plans for a thermal coal fired power station close to Campbelltown were scrapped.

Comdek believes scope exists to significantly increase the coal target at Woodbury to 160 million tonnes of black thermal coal.

The Bonnie's Tier project contains the area of the Mersey-Don coal field at Latrobe, near Devonport in northern Tasmania. The area is prospective for coal and Comdek intends to evaluate the tenement to establish its commercial coal potential.

Comdek said initial phase exploration expenditure of the projects would potentially focus on upgrading and extending the existing historical tonnes of coal and completing a scoping study into potential development.

The acquisition of the coal projects from EIL is subject to a number of conditions including regulatory approvals, completion of due diligence and EIL entering into voluntary escrow for six months with regard to 100 per cent of the issued vendor shares.

Comdek will also issue 7.5 million shares to parties who have advised on the transaction.

In line with its potential reinvention as a fully-fledged coal miner, the company recently appointed prominent Perth-based corporate lawyer Michael Hunt as its non-executive chairman.

Mr Hunt is partner of Hunt & Humphrey project lawyers in Perth and is non-executive chairman of A1 Minerals Ltd and a director of Bulkans Gold Ltd and Red Back Mining Inc.


----------



## mick2006 (10 February 2008)

looks like Hogan's have just put out a buy recomendation on CDS, they also talked it up in an article in the West Australian Sunday Times.

this may explain the build up in buying action on Friday, certainly one to keep an eye on at the moment given the market fundamentals for coal.


----------



## mick2006 (11 February 2008)

in a further boost to the CDS's up and coming profile the following article was printed in today's Australian Pure Speculation column, on top of Hogan's buy recomendation and write up in Perth's Sunday Times.

Coal prices 

AND nothing seems likely to stand in the way of coal prices. Floods in Australia, bottlenecks in Indonesia and China's dwindling export trade are combining to put the squeeze on supply. Indian demand for thermal coal imports is predicted to soar. Goldman Sachs JB Were notes that India is planning several "ultra-mega" coal-fired power plants to use foreign coal and these will add 100,000 megawatts to the grid by 2012. 

South Africa and China have been experiencing brownouts, load shedding and other euphemisms for power cuts due to coal supply disruptions and inadequate capacity. 

All this means there is only one way for prices to go and Goldman Sachs' three-year forward price assumption has been lifted from $US87/tonne to $US100. No surprise then that Comdek caught our eye this week. Comdek is still listed on the industrial board due to roots in the satellite communications business and was retrieved from the administrators by a Perth group wanting a vehicle for its energy strategies. The company is associated with Perth law firm Price Sierakowski (which has been involved in a number of mining IPOs) and Ventnor Capital (one partner there being Richard Monti, who worked at Anaconda Nickel and then helped Andrew Forrest put together the tenement package for Fortescue Metals Group). 

Comdek last November acquired 70 per cent of coal projects in the Waterburg region of South Africa. Sixty-five per cent of the 415 million inferred resource is thermal coal - and the power utility Eskom is building a 4300MW coal-fired station in the area. 

Now Comdek has bought two coal projects in Tasmania. The resource is pre-JORC but is estimated at up to 22 million tonnes of thermal coal with potential for exploration upside. And it's right beside a railway line. 

The then BHP explored there in 1981-83 when there were plans for a coal-fired power station at the Conara rail junction, but in 1983 the Tasmanian government decided it was a better idea to go with oil as the feedstock. 

Comdek is looking at raising capital through a placement within three months, along with a name change and a move to the mining board.


----------



## imaginator (24 February 2008)

Hi

Why is it when I research CDS in comsec, it says "Business Description 
Comdek Ltd (CDS) is engaged in supplying of broadband satellite data. The company has four business units: Comdek Satellite Communications, Comdek Computers, VianetAIP and eSat Pty Ltd (eSat). "

I thought it's a coal company?
Anyway, did someone say there could be a name change? So what happens if you hold CDS and the name is changed to something else, do you still own it?

Looks like coal prices are going up, my BHP and commodity insiders tell me coal will probably go to $300 above the current price due to shortage and demand from China, flood in Queensland etc.


----------



## gfresh (24 February 2008)

Because that is what they used to do, and still have some interests in. 

I'm always a little suspicious on these type of companies where they've totally changed their business focus, however I do have to give CDS some benefit of the doubt with negotiation of some good prospective coal projects. 

Playing a bit of 'range tennis' right now between 14-15c.. Although sell side beginning to weaken (in market depth), which may indicate another move to 16c, or beyond. Volume isn't strong, but still a fair bit of open interest.


----------



## stefoid (25 February 2008)

Doesnt the above article indicate that they havent so much changed their focus as been bought out as a shelf or shell company or whatever it is?


----------



## cooper208 (26 April 2008)

Any comments from anyone on where CDS are up to and view going forward? They appear to have some fairly nice coal options in Tas and Sth Africa. Fair few shares on offer. M/Cap about $100m at the moment. Supply deal with Eskom in SA so if they get SA reserve approval - could see a bit of momentum.


----------



## b4subi05 (19 May 2008)

Does anyone have any info on this one, i.e. how far they would be away from getting federal approval. As far as I read it looks like 2q 08 which must mean any time soon?


----------



## lesue (22 May 2008)

Hello to all holders 


Does anyone have any idea, when the South African Reserve Bank is set to have the meeting that will decide if we can buy into the mines?
And how long after this meeting has taken place do we get results?
The way I see it (and I may be wrong) without the approval we have zip!
There has been talk on one thread that if we miss out then we can sell to China but if we don’t get the approval does not this mean we have no access to the coal we are after?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## michael_selway (24 May 2008)

lesue said:


> Hello to all holders
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea, when the South African Reserve Bank is set to have the meeting that will decide if we can buy into the mines?
> ...




RISKS
The major risk associated with Comdek is the RBSA’s decision regarding Comdek’s acquisition of Isicebi and entering into a JV with Lukale, to acquire an interest in, and to farm in to the three coal licences held by Lukale, being Lisbon, Zoetfontein and Koert Luow Zyn Pan. All documentation requested by the RBSA has been sent and the process of seeking this approval is progressing. Additionally, Comdek’s acquisition of EIL is subject to EIL being granted the two coal projects in Tasmania, being Woodbury and Bonnie’s Tier.

thx

MS

http://www.comdek.com.au/images/stories/announcements2008/cip_comdek.pdf


----------



## sam76 (26 May 2008)

Comdek in Trading Halt awaiting announcement relating to acquisition.

Hopefully this is the SARB non-objection to the our JV in Waterberg.

EGM held today 

Taken from Stured (go cds go) on HC 

some ponts from meeting 

all sounded very positive , 
CDS talking directely to the S/ african bank re approval , so it sounds like sign off is not far away 

they have 3 drill rigs ready , staff ready to go in and start work 

they have talked to all the farmers on there land and have approvals from them to go in and start drilling , 

drilling to start around august , september 

scott mentioned that in his opinion CDS would have no problem raising money at the moment due to the responce he has had over the last couple of weeks since the presentation at the BBY confrence

CDS is looking for a MD to take to company to product and has a short list of 3 possibles 

CDS being compaired to coal of africa , riversdale 

escom has moved main power line off CDS land to next door properties 

esco would look at building a new power station next door to cds land if the resource is big enough 

capital raising will go to the big players , not smaller share holders 

Fingers crossed all.


----------



## goldilocks82 (27 May 2008)

hmmm......I think CDS holders have been duped and the SA deal ain't going to happen.......


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2008)

Nice first post.

Any reasoning to back up that statement?

Have you called the company and asked questions?

Agreed today wasn't the SARB announcement but never-the-less it was still a positive one.


----------



## sam76 (2 June 2008)

CDS is at the year high of 19.5 (up 22%)

SARB sign-off (mere formality) must very either very close or completed.

Tassie deals finally sinking in for the great buys they were.

Well done to the holders who stayed strong.


----------



## b4subi05 (2 June 2008)

Still a long way to go...never know with this 'agreements' that are a 'done deals'. I hold too in anticipation of a imminent announcement and today's move to a new yearly high was promising.

Chart looks good also...go you good thinG!!


----------



## sam76 (12 June 2008)

CDS just announced trading halt regarding it's South African dealings.

Is this the long awaited SARB approval?

Good luck to all the holders..


----------



## mick2006 (16 June 2008)

excellent news today for CDS with the SARB approving their South African coal aquisition, this approval will be just the beginning of positive news out of CDS with a large resource upgrade expected shortly to increase on the 400 million plus coking/thermal coal deposit.


----------



## sam76 (16 June 2008)

mick2006 said:


> excellent news today for CDS with the SARB approving their South African coal aquisition, this approval will be just the beginning of positive news out of CDS with a large resource upgrade expected shortly to increase on the 400 million plus coking/thermal coal deposit.





Well done Mick!

CDS are targetting a billion tonnes at SA alone.

Add upgrades to Tas and we'll be looking at 1.5 billion

At a dollar per tonne I'll let you do the math.

I would be expecting upgrade very, very soon  Historical data from BHP should suffice.


----------



## b4subi05 (16 June 2008)

Great news...resource upgrade next on the agenda, does anyone here have an idea of when we can expect this?


----------



## mick2006 (17 June 2008)

CDS has previously stated that the resource upgrade would be done before the end of the 2nd quarter, so we should hear something in the next two weeks, the good thing for CDS is that they are using historical drilling results so there will be no lab delays.


----------



## Bushman (17 June 2008)

Good luck guys. I still do not understand how a former marketing company got there hands on a 1.5b tonne coal resource. Also think hard if you are thinking of this as a long -term holder rather than a shorter-term trade. South Africa is on a knife edge with tens of millions of refugees, political instability and nationalist characters like Zuma trying to attain the leadership. 

For those who have not been to northern Transvaal (not sure what that region is called now - my apologies), that is where ESKOM built a multitude of coal powered electricity generators. They line the sky around Middelburg. So any thermal coal resource in the Waterberg region will be very well situated to feed those stations. 

Anyway all sounds good for the moment but I know the explosive tensions simmering away in the region and you only have to look north of the border to see what eventually happens when yesterday's freedom fighters do not get the opportunity today that they were promised for their sacrifices.  

Just my opinion off course and a risk of investing in Africa.


----------



## sam76 (17 June 2008)

There is always going to be risk in anything you invest in.

But CDS have ticked all the boxes.

Should there be any upheaval SA govt will do all it can to protect infrastructure.

CDS up 25%


----------



## qmanthebarbarian (17 June 2008)

I wouldn't fall in love with any resource stock.

Surely though its worth holding till the JORC of SA (Q2) and BFS (Q3, Q4  - can't recall) and updates on Tassie take this co to the next level? i.e. Comparable to Coal of Africa? 

Also note, this will make some very powerful BEE guys a very good quid.

Still upside at these levels over the next months when the market appreciates that these guys are one of the few juniors that have a chance to turn potential into production due to the quality of the resource.



Bushman said:


> Good luck guys. I still do not understand how a former marketing company got there hands on a 1.5b tonne coal resource. Also think hard if you are thinking of this as a long -term holder rather than a shorter-term trade. South Africa is on a knife edge with tens of millions of refugees, political instability and nationalist characters like Zuma trying to attain the leadership.
> 
> For those who have not been to northern Transvaal (not sure what that region is called now - my apologies), that is where ESKOM built a multitude of coal powered electricity generators. They line the sky around Middelburg. So any thermal coal resource in the Waterberg region will be very well situated to feed those stations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushman (17 June 2008)

qmanthebarbarian said:


> I wouldn't fall in love with any resource stock.
> 
> Surely though its worth holding till the JORC of SA (Q2) and BFS (Q3, Q4  - can't recall) and updates on Tassie take this co to the next level? i.e. Comparable to Coal of Africa?
> 
> ...




As I said, I think this has some great shorter-term potential- call it short to medium term if you wish.To me they are: 
1. There is a very good chance of finding a a large, economic thermal coal resource. 
2. CDS has the go ahead from SARB so there is no issue with foreign ownership; 
3. there are a multitude of coal-fired powerstations around Middelburg/Witbank ie a ready-made market. Also infrastructure is good in that part of the world. 
4. Coal prices are very strong.
5. China/India - especially India as South Africa has a large population of Indian descent.  

I like CDS for these reasons. 

In the longer-term (say 3 to 10 years), I personally believe that South Africa has a more uncertain future than say Queensland as it: 
1. Tries to deal with a terrible AIDS issue (5 million sufferers); 
2. Tries to settle up to 15 million Zimbabwean and Nigerian refugees; 
3. Tries to deal with the fractious quest for power by representatives of the Zulu tribe (read Zuma); and
4. Tries to deal with the increasing frustration of all those young men and women who suffered a great deal to overthrow Apartheid in the 1980s.   

If, and this is a big if, you have a Zimbabwe-type land grab and a Mugabe-type dictatorship, then investors will lose big time as assets are appropriated. Whether this eventuates, who knows? South Africa is a big economy and the encumbent government (a la oil rich middle eastern states) have a lot to lose if foreign investors no longer like the South African story.

Hope that clears it up. Maybe I am too paranoid being an ex-Saffa. [INSERT COMMENT HERE ABOUT EMOTIONAL DETACHMENT TO YOUR INVESTMENT DECISIONS] 

PS: I liked the announcement today about the MD with mine development experience. They would not make a move like that they still feel like they are in the exploration stage. This is quite an amazing backdoor listing story by the way if they pull it off.


----------



## qmanthebarbarian (17 June 2008)

Bushman said:


> As I said, I think this has some great shorter-term potential- call it short to medium term if you wish.To me they are:
> 1. There is a very good chance of finding a a large, economic thermal coal resource.
> 2. CDS has the go ahead from SARB so there is no issue with foreign ownership;
> 3. there are a multitude of coal-fired powerstations around Middelburg/Witbank ie a ready-made market. Also infrastructure is good in that part of the world.
> ...



- Add in that 35% of the resource in SA is coking coal. They may be able to up this percentage by washing some of the thermal.
- Add in that the thermal they have isn't ash and sulfur. Very good quality coal. 
- Add in that the resource will be upgrade in status. ie become bankabe this year. Hence, time to production is very low - lower than any other comparable operations in Oz.
- Add in that the strip ratios are very low for a coal operation. Other coal provinces e.g. Indonesia, USA etc have been mined extensively, so costs are higher.
- Add in that they have walk up access to export facilities. 



Bushman said:


> Hope that clears it up. Maybe I am too paranoid being an ex-Saffa. [INSERT COMMENT HERE ABOUT EMOTIONAL DETACHMENT TO YOUR INVESTMENT DECISIONS]



I definitely think so. I know how Saffas really talk South Africa down. They were made refugees and forced to flee for London etc so can't really blame them. Most African states have the same problems though. 

Again, a BEE is driving this and is the reason why Comdek were able to snare this. The BEE is connected with some major players in Coal. I don't think even Mugabe himself would take the tenement away from the BEE. It is one of the premier BEE's in SA and word from directors is that they will be stumping up some of the costs in order to accelerate development.

Also, as much as Africa represents a risk, the lower costs compared to Oz, looser restrictions for mining co's and the overwhelming need for energy in SA mean that there are opportunites.



Bushman said:


> PS: I liked the announcement today about the MD with mine development experience. They would not make a move like that they still feel like they are in the exploration stage. This is quite an amazing backdoor listing story by the way if they pull it off.




Significantly, there are two appointments - both with major experience in Coal. See ann. Note that it should read "RSP was taken over by XStrata for approx 1.081 billion".


----------



## Atma (17 June 2008)

this is a hype pure and simple. nowhere do i read that Comdek have a port allocation. without an allocation how are they going to receive export thermal prices? are people buying on hype without considering these things. Richards bay terminal allocations are fully booked to 2012.


----------



## sam76 (17 June 2008)

I guess they'll just sell the lot to ESKOM then.

Ride the wave mate, there's a long way to go before port allocation needs to be worried about.


----------



## blehgg (18 June 2008)

lol stressful watching this one ~

sellers have died out ~ 

up another 25% again today... impresssive ~


----------



## michael_selway (19 June 2008)

blehgg said:


> lol stressful watching this one ~
> 
> sellers have died out ~
> 
> up another 25% again today... impresssive ~




Back to back days, unbelievable




> Comdek acquires S Africa company
> 16-June-08 by Edited announcement
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/63807/Comdek-acquires-S-Africa-company
http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/63850/Jury-Matthews-join-Comdek-board


----------



## stefoid (19 June 2008)

I think basically a couple of mining honchos took over a failed tech company  to use as their vehicle for the SA deal - you know, like buying a shelf company.



Bushman said:


> Good luck guys. I still do not understand how a former marketing company got there hands on a 1.5b tonne coal resource. Also think hard if you are thinking of this as a long -term holder rather than a shorter-term trade. South Africa is on a knife edge with tens of millions of refugees, political instability and nationalist characters like Zuma trying to attain the leadership.
> 
> For those who have not been to northern Transvaal (not sure what that region is called now - my apologies), that is where ESKOM built a multitude of coal powered electricity generators. They line the sky around Middelburg. So any thermal coal resource in the Waterberg region will be very well situated to feed those stations.
> 
> ...


----------



## stefoid (19 June 2008)

Atma said:


> this is a hype pure and simple. nowhere do i read that Comdek have a port allocation. without an allocation how are they going to receive export thermal prices? are people buying on hype without considering these things. Richards bay terminal allocations are fully booked to 2012.




I imagine that they would be working on it - would they have anything out of the ground before 2012 anyway?


----------



## David123 (22 June 2008)

Should be interesting week with resource upgrade due out! Great little company....................


David


----------



## sam76 (22 June 2008)

My oath this is a great little company, David!


I hoping for something very special from the resource upgrade this week.

The company has stated they are targeting a billlion tonnes In SA

They have had enough time to anaylse the data they received from BHP.


----------



## mick2006 (25 June 2008)

some serious buying going on in CDS this morning, looks like the upward re-rating is continuing after the company recently received SARB approval for their SA coal project.


----------



## mick2006 (27 June 2008)

what an amazing stock CDS has been, trading at around 2c when they first announced their SA coal acquisition and this afternoon hitting 36c.

there was talk earlier in the week via a west australian news article that some institutions are starting to take a nibble at CDS.


----------



## stefoid (27 June 2008)

this is my best ever perfomance out of a stock (in at 10 cents in december).

if only I could find more magic darts


----------



## swhmale (1 July 2008)

Does anyone know what today's reversal was all about?
Was it just profit taking after the recent price surge or was it for more fundamental reasons?


----------



## sam76 (1 July 2008)

swhmale said:


> Does anyone know what today's reversal was all about?
> Was it just profit taking after the recent price surge or was it for more fundamental reasons?




The stock went up 165% last month. It has nothing to do with fundamentals, just a healthy retrace.

She almost touched 50 cents today


----------



## b4subi05 (1 July 2008)

It was a big opening but a long overdue pull back. 
Announcement on reserves still imminent, was due out during the second quarter...


----------



## ans25 (6 July 2008)

I haven't done much research on this one but With current market conditions do you guys reckon its too late to jump on aboard this train, Im thinking of buying a nice bundle around the 34-35c mark. Or do you think I should wait a bit more for this one to maybe go down further (if it is?)

Thanks for your views guys


----------



## sam76 (6 July 2008)

Can't tell you what to do mate.

Your research should tell you if 34 is a good entry price.

However,

If I was thinking about buying, I would want o get in before the resource upgrade.  

just my  and DYOR


----------



## ans25 (6 July 2008)

Yes thats exactly what I was thinking, do we know when ann is due to come out, days? weeks? Dont know?


----------



## sam76 (6 July 2008)

The new boys start at CDS on the 14th of July.
IMO they need to be involved in any big announcements.
What a way to start off a new job with an upgrade.


----------



## blehgg (23 July 2008)

All the hype has gone out of CDS.....

The SP has taken quite a dip of late...... kinda disappointing.... sitting on a decent parcel... 

anybody got any news or updates? ~ they need some releases....

They recently settled the purchase of Uranex (UNX)... which has also taken a dip too...

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080630/pdf/00855452.pdf <- Initial exploration results from UNX...


----------



## blehgg (24 July 2008)

Comdek Limited (ASX: CDS) has increased its estimated inferred
resource by 78 per cent to 739 million tonnes. This increase, in line with the
requirements of the Australian Code for Reporting of Mineral Resources and Ore
Reserves (the JORC code), results mainly from the analysis of 12 additional
boreholes in the Company’s key South African Waterberg deposit, Koert Louw
Zyn Pan.

LIKE WOW!!!! Glad I held!!!


----------



## cookiedude (25 July 2008)

Not that convinced at this stage. I though the target at SA was around 1 billion tonnes? 739 is well short of the 1 billion…


----------



## sam76 (25 July 2008)

cookiedude said:


> Not that convinced at this stage. I though the target at SA was around 1 billion tonnes? 739 is well short of the 1 billion…





There are something like 98 more holes to dig and analyse.

They have only upgraded one area and have two more to go.

Tasmania upgrades to come as well.

I think 1 billion will be dwarfed in the coming months.


----------



## blehgg (25 July 2008)

I don't get it...

Good news and the SP pikes.... stupid market 

though im holding long term - still annoying that people react in this manner...


----------



## simartech (3 August 2008)

I agree with the comments concerning the limited amount of drilling. More reserves to uncover in the futue. The coal deposit appears to be accesable, with many SA coal reserves, the ground is heavily faulted and coal is not uniform. However I have a long term position, as I feel that the managment have experience in bringing good coal assets forward. Future is in coal and CSM as they are cheaper and easier to exploit. Coal to Electricity conversion in SA is very advanced most Power Stations are super crits (>40 % conversion). Like to hear more opinions on this one 
Simartech


----------



## qmanthebarbarian (6 August 2008)

simartech said:


> I agree with the comments concerning the limited amount of drilling. More reserves to uncover in the futue. The coal deposit appears to be accesable, with many SA coal reserves, the ground is heavily faulted and coal is not uniform. However I have a long term position, as I feel that the managment have experience in bringing good coal assets forward. Future is in coal and CSM as they are cheaper and easier to exploit. Coal to Electricity conversion in SA is very advanced most Power Stations are super crits (>40 % conversion). Like to hear more opinions on this one
> Simartech




Hi Simartech,

My research agrees with yours. Not sure about the CSM aspect for the company. I've always regarded it as a dark horse given the proximity to other CSM producers. 

The quantity and quality of the coal is there - the great thing with the company is that it hasn't tried to spruik what they have - which means that insiders are trying to buy for as long as possible rather than offload as quickly as possible. 

I don't think the the Paul Jury and Stephen Mathews would stake their reputations on something they thought would fail.

Also - Tassie is a another dark horse. Activity update and change to mining co imminent.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (13 August 2008)

does any1 out there think the halt will cause the price to rise or have little to no affect on the price? does any1 think this stock is undervalued at current price 19 cents?? i guess everything on the ASX is somewhat undervalued these days...


----------



## hsm2008 (14 August 2008)

from my reading of the announcement, it sounded like they wanna raise capital from the market to develop their projects. My interpretation is that It looks bad for short term share price as more shares are gonna be available but in terms of development it's a positive, the presentation showed more details of their plans, it available here http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/aca?s=CDS.AX


note there also gonna change their name.


----------



## blehgg (14 August 2008)

Yup -> New name *Resource Generation Limited*

Short term - expecting to see the SP gravitate towards the placement price ~ Alot speculation -> 

Correction placement is 18c... Havent been checking ~ since I bought a bit higher ==" oh wellz

Good for long term I think. At least it generates some SP movement (hopefully north soon) instead of the stagnant puddle its been recently sitting in. 

I'm holding.


----------



## hsm2008 (15 August 2008)

i thought they were *going *to make a placement turns out they already have and raised 12 million dollars, not bad


these guys have a 100+ market cap right now, that's serious money


----------

